# The demise of Swap Tawk



## captodometer (Sep 10, 2008)

Swap Tawk is basically gone; there is a long post there from the mods saying that they are basically tired of giving the same advice repeatedly and having it ignored and taking crap for it. The site is on indefinite hiatus.

The archives are still there, but you can't post anything else.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 10, 2008)

That sucks, swap tawk is such a great community to seek advice when your having swap/selling/buying issues.

I'm only a recent member, but from reading a few of the posts, the mod's do repeat themselves a lot, and a lot of members are quite disrespectful to them.  These mods volunteer to do this website, they take hours of their busy day to keep the site running and undercontrol, but once again there were a lot of disrespectful people.

I remember this one girl got into an argument with the mod (the girl was really rude), because it was taking a while for new members to get accepted, and the mod was like sorry if im not on my computer 24/7, i do have other commitments outside of swap talk.  And the girl just responded by saying heh well if you complain so much about it why dont you just quit swap talk.  I thought that was pretty dam rude.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 10, 2008)

OMFG. I couldn't get it to load at all yesterday but I never once imagined they'd end it. 

TBH, I don't blame them, but it still sucks. Some of the chicks were out of control. And I've really wanted to beat the chicks who keep coming up with reasons why they didn't token appropriately.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats really sad, it was such a great resource to check out a swap partner. Swaplifters are gonna go crazy, all they have to do is make a new name and start at it ... The archives are gone now too, so you can't even search for a previous lifter... I'm really sad. I found the mods to be really helpful and nice.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 10, 2008)

OMG! I just thought it was a computer glitch or something! It happpened with out any notice at all!


----------



## rbella (Sep 10, 2008)

No more swapping for Rbella!


----------



## toby_is_cute (Sep 10, 2008)

I was so sad when I saw it was gone! I can only imagine what some of the mods went through on there. At least there is still the swaplifter's page.
Swaplifters Page


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 11, 2008)

SwapTawk is only on a temporary break...not a permanent one


----------



## Janice (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, never thought I would hear this. What a sad thing, ST is a really invaluable resource for swappers. 

If there's any ST mods/admins here - If there's anything I can do to help please email me janice at specktra dot net.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm so sad, I've been a member if swaptawk for a while now... and the day after they shut it down, I find myself in a somewhat problematic situation and Not sure how I should handle it ... It upsets me that a few people can ruin a good thing for everyone...


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 21, 2008)

That sucks, we need that info!


----------



## redambition (Sep 21, 2008)

it's sad to hear - it was a great resource for swappers.


----------



## Malena (Sep 21, 2008)

I heard about that as well & it´s really sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ST was really helpful & I hope the mods will change their minds one day & the ST site will be up again!


----------



## Tracey1025 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am one of the admins of SwapTawk.  We are only on a break (a much needed vacation) and the board will re-open in a few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to say that we will be re-opening SwapTawk on October 6th....see you all then.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey1025* 

 
_I am one of the admins of SwapTawk.  We are only on a break (a much needed vacation) and the board will re-open in a few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm happy to hear this. I  know you ladies work hard, and i'm sorry that some people treat you so poorly. I know you are appreciated by so many and I hope that the break with remind everyone why it is you do what you do, and that they should be a little more grateful.


----------

